# Any Portuguese interested in joining a support group?



## TheGoldenCage (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi!/Olá! 


So I've been thinking about starting a support group, with meetings in Leiria and/or Coimbra. The main purposes would be for its members to share their experiences with coping with S.A., to provide each other some emotional support and to socialize in a friendly, low-pressure environment. 
If you're willing to try this out with me...kindly send me a PM or answer below, telling me what you feel about it! 


Tenho pensado em começar um grupo de apoio, com encontros em Leiria e/ou Coimbra. Os principais objectivos destes encontros seriam a partilha de experiências no lidar com a ansiedade social, o providenciar de apoio emocional mútuo, e a oportunidade de conviver num ambiente amigável e de baixa pressão. Se quiserem experimentar isto comigo...gostaria que me enviassem uma mensagem ou respondessem abaixo, e me digam o que sentem sobre isto! Obrigada 

Inês


----------



## Kartekk (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi 

It's been a while since you wrote this, so i was just wondering if you're still interested in a support group in Portugal, or if you've already gotten one going. 

I'm not Portuguese myself, but I'm trying to meet people so I can get support for my social anxiety. I'm just travelling thru, but I think I'll be in Portugal for a few more weeks still (I'm in Porto right now, but I could get to Coimbra). 

Thanks


----------



## TheGoldenCage (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Kartekk!


Oh, I've written the message just yesterday. You might be looking at the join date, under the username...
So you're the first person answering...
How long will you be staying in Portugal?


----------



## Kartekk (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Inês, 

Oops, yeah, I guess I looked at the wrong date :S That's a little embarrassing... 

We (my partner and I) were thinking of leaving Europe early October, but there's a good chance we might get an extension... maybe we'll stay about a month longer. But we don't really have a schedule, so we're fairly flexible. 

I like the idea of emotional support and socializing at the same time. I don't really get out very much at all. And when I do, I pretty much never talk to anyone. So I think it would probably be good for me and also kind of a challenge.


----------

